# Cops replaced by flaggers want compensation



## Nuke_TRT

*March 10, 2011 6:08 PM*

*PORTSMOUTH NH -* Eight months after the city enacted an ordinance allowing flaggers instead of uniformed officers on road details, the ordinance has been found in violation of a police contract and the city is calculating if and how much it owes its officers for lost details.

In late February an independent arbitrator found the city violated the patrolman's union contract by enacting the flagger ordinance because the change was subject to collective bargaining. On Thursday the city's contract attorney, Tom Flygare, said two things are being considered in the wake of that decision.

Full Article


----------



## OfficerObie59

I read this story and instantly imagined every reporter sitting at their desks in the Herald pressroom, all reading this article. About a sentence in, all their heads start smoking like robots on overload.

"DOES NOT COMPUTE!! THIS CANNOT OCCUR IN ANOTHER STATE!! DOES NOT COMPUTE!! ONLY MASSCHUSETTS HAS DETAILS!!"


----------



## TacEntry

OfficerObie59 said:


> I read this story and instantly imagined every reporter sitting at their desks in the Herald pressroom, all reading this article. About a sentence in, all their heads start smoking like robots on overload.
> 
> "DOES NOT COMPUTE!! THIS CANNOT OCCUR IN ANOTHER STATE!! DOES NOT COMPUTE!! ONLY MASSCHUSETTS HAS DETAILS!!"


OR:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

This is *HORSESHIT!! 
*
...I didn't see the word "lucrative" ANYWHERE.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

So to save money its costing them twice as much...I love it


----------



## pahapoika

looks like collective bargaining has become the new buzz word.

what use to be violation of union contract or rules is now collective bargaining and it has taken on a negative connotation in this article.


----------



## firefighter39

I would be fine with giving up my rights of collective bargaining, but also give us the right to strike!


----------



## 7MPOC

OfficerObie59 said:


> I read this story and instantly imagined every reporter sitting at their desks in the Herald pressroom, all reading this article. About a sentence in, all their heads start smoking like robots on overload.
> 
> "DOES NOT COMPUTE!! THIS CANNOT OCCUR IN ANOTHER STATE!! DOES NOT COMPUTE!! ONLY MASSCHUSETTS HAS DETAILS!!"


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY-03vYYAjA"]YouTube - Scanners (1981) Head Explosion Shot[/nomedia]


----------



## CJIS

Looking at the comments they might as well be from Massholes.


----------



## theuke87

so im not a cop but this is bullshit...when i drive somewhere I appreciate the wonderful blue that screams ya we are working here... I can't see the guys with the flags at all...the question is why even bother, spending the money to train flaggers it costs about 1200 at minimum. when you already have plenty of cops that wouldnt mind the detail...

FLAGGERS = WASTE OF STATE FUNDS (ANY STATE)


----------



## nesafety

Quote: why even bother, spending the money to train flaggers it costs about 1200 at minimum. 
Well when you have a state rep's relative open a flagging training school and she's raking all the money in....it makes all the sense in the world...to the ones who passed the law. Or was it a friend of the Governor,sorry my memory is not what it used to be. No one ever talks about the prevailing wage flagger make that's just shy of typical PD detail rate with out the blue lights and gun. I do alot of inspections of road work jobsites and the guys feel a bit safer, especially at night and in the cities with the PD watching their backs.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

USMCMP5811 said:


> You get this, we, get this, they even get this but, It's not about the money (no matter how much they try to tell you different), It's just a way for the cop hating cunt, douchebag, fuckwad, cockbreath, yeast infected clitjuiced, mamby pamby, stool sucking, cockroached, donkey fuckers up on* beacon hill to fuck with cops*....


Many of our Reps and Senators are defense attorneys......and we wonder why they always are attacking Cops.............


----------

